# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Misplaced goals?

## Traveler

Are there goals in your life that you have put on the backburner?


What are they and why are you giving them a low priority?

----------


## jackk001

Realization of Goals
REALIZATION OF GOALS
Self Help Guide to Achieving Goals

Goals are a part of life. In fact, a study once said that if a person
does not have goals, plans, or purpose in life, thus life has no
meaning. Often the people that fail to make goals, while planning
to reach the goals with a purpose in place often fail to achieve.
Where are the accomplishments? If a person does not accomplish
anything in life, often they feel lower than others do, and their
confidence is distorted. This is what brings in alcoholism, drug
addictions, crimes, and the like. Still, some people wander
through life with misplaced goals, plans, and purpose and may
not join in such activities; still, they have no purpose in life.

----------


## davidsmith36

Goals are a piece of life. Truth be told, a concentrate once said that if a man does not have objectives, arranges, or reason in life, in this manner life has no 
meaning. Frequently the general population that neglect to make objectives, while arranging to achieve the objectives with a reason set up regularly neglect to accomplish. 
On the off chance that a man does not finish anything in life, frequently they feel lower than others do, and their 
certainty is bended. This is the thing that acquires liquor addiction, medicate addictions, violations, and so forth. Still, a few people meander 
through existence with lost objectives, arranges, and reason and may not participate in such exercises; still, they have no reason in life.

----------


## Adamjones

Goal setting is a powerful process for thinking about your ideal future, and for motivating yourself to turn your vision of this future into reality. Some times it doesn't work so like many of us change the life goal or make them secondary and target to get something else.The process of setting goals helps you choose where you want to go in life.

----------


## hoadao3493

You can bet online games at mig8 super fast and convenient. In addition, there are a variety of genres such as: Esport, cockfight, live casino, Lottery, Slots game, shooting fish... The website is trusted and has many users. Please visit mig8 to join

----------

